# Tiger blows . .



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Hope his crippled up self and bad back misses the cut.  Simply because I don't want to watch every shot he makes when he's +20.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2015)

You are just a hateful person...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 9, 2015)

Tiger Woods is a thug.  That is all.


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are just a hateful person...



Very hateful!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Resica said:


> Very hateful!



i had 2 trips into the mon this past 10 days. i saw quack. he was like and :


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are just a hateful person...





Rebel Yell said:


> Tiger Woods is a thug.  That is all.





Resica said:


> Very hateful!





Matthew6 said:


> i had 2 trips into the mon this past 10 days. i saw quack. he was like and :


----------



## Shane Dockery (Apr 9, 2015)

That 9 iron to the head by the ex has had him seeing double for a long time now.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Simply because I don't want to watch every shot he makes when he's +20.



If he makes the cut, you are sure to see each and every shot he makes, at the expense of those on the leader board.
If you are real lucky, you will get to see him walk and  stand around too.
Either way, you are sure to hear Tiger, Tiger, Tiger, Tiger, Tiger all weekend.


----------



## tcward (Apr 9, 2015)

Tiger is the true model of "has been". Give it up Tiger.


----------



## riprap (Apr 9, 2015)

They were all so giddy hoping for a good performance. The goat has turned into another goat. Greatest of a time, NOT ALL time.


----------



## Local Boy (Apr 10, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> If he makes the cut, you are sure to see each and every shot he makes, at the expense of those on the leader board.
> If you are real lucky, you will get to see him walk and  stand around too.
> Either way, you are sure to hear Tiger, Tiger, Tiger, Tiger, Tiger all weekend.



Along with "this is the same shot that Tiger had in the 2nd round in 2004".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2015)

Local Boy said:


> Along with "this is the same shot that Tiger had in the 2nd round in 2004".



Show us that replay!!


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 10, 2015)

To be the best in an individual sport takes complete focus, and it has to be the #1 goal in your life..Nothing interferes with it..Tiger lost that a couple of years ago.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 10, 2015)

Tiger is the only reason I even watch golf on tv!


----------



## riprap (Apr 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tiger is the only reason I even watch golf on tv!



At least now that don't interfere with your weekend plans.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 10, 2015)

He's not my favorite but I hope he is in the mix on Sunday. Makes for better golf and the ratings back that up. He's paid his price for his transgressions.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 10, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> To be the best in an individual sport takes complete focus, and it has to be the #1 goal in your life..Nothing interferes with it..Tiger lost that a couple of years ago.



Truth ^^^



riprap said:


> At least now that don't interfere with your weekend plans.



Ouch


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 10, 2015)

I took this pic on the second tee at the par 3 on Wednesday. Considering Lindsey Vonn is walking around on his arm, I'm guessing he doesn't much care what us bunch of hillbillies think


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 10, 2015)

He gave his ex wife more money than everyone of us in the sports sections combined salaries would be for our whole lives lol. Yeah he dont care what we think.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 10, 2015)

T-12 right now. Yep..has been..washed up.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 10, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> T-12 right now. Yep..has been..washed up.



12 shots back.  Yup...has been...washed up.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 10, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I took this pic on the second tee at the par 3 on Wednesday. Considering Lindsey Vonn is walking around on his arm, I'm guessing he doesn't much care what us bunch of hillbillies think



She'll hang around long enough to get vested, then be gone with a chunk of his cash too.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 10, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> T-12 right now. Yep..has been..washed up.


----------



## riprap (Apr 10, 2015)

T 19th 12 shots back. Right in the thick of it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 10, 2015)

over rated.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 11, 2015)

He made the cut. But I'm rooting for useless bubba w.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 11, 2015)

2 birdies through 3 holes!! He's on the prowl


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 11, 2015)

Make that 3 birdies through 4


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 11, 2015)

Let's gooooooo tiger!!!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 11, 2015)

Another birdie on 8


----------



## kevincox (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiger won't win but his check for the 4 days will be more than what most of us make over 5 years. LoL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 12, 2015)

Tiger is having a mid life crisis. Poor fellow hass to understand we cant do what them young fellers can do.


----------



## riprap (Apr 12, 2015)

Listening to the radio yesterday,  Rory is out of it but tiger is right in the middle of it and they have the same score.


----------



## riprap (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't guess tiger will withdraw from this one since he is on the leader board.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 12, 2015)

Played good this weekend


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 12, 2015)

Umm...not so much.


----------



## riprap (Apr 12, 2015)

The living legend with another injury or I'm sure he would have won.  Claims he popped his bone back in place.


----------



## riprap (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think he's ever lost a tournament when he was 100 percent healthy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Annnnnnd, Tiger STILL blowzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!




That young fella gotz GAME !!


----------



## Dub (Apr 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> The living legend with another injury or I'm sure he would have won.  Claims he popped his bone back in place.




How about the way he was cussing on the 13th tee on Saturday.  Inexcusable.  He does it all the time.  What he said was loud and caught on camera and aired for kids all over the world to hear.  Great job, Tiger.  You are such a class act.




Then, the post round interviews Sunday......Tiger's comment about his wrist...."Bone popped out....I put it back in place".  



http://espn.go.com/golf/masters15/story/_/id/12675632/tiger-woods-suffers-wrist-injury-masters



He's a wack job.    Sorry.  I was a huge Tiger fan back in the day.  Now, though, I am just tired of his antics and bullcrap.



The Master's was one by a righteous competitor.  Young Spieth strolled all week.  So impressive.  Wire to wire.  I was hoping he'd nail down par on the 18th and take the record from Tiger.


I'm glad to see Phil have a great showing.


Also glad to see Rory recover.


Tiger, though.......just tired of his bullcrap.  I hope that Jack's record stands.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 13, 2015)

Well for what its worth I cracked the hand bone between my right pinky and wrist in junior golf tounry when I was 19 so I can assure yall that kinda sudden stop hurts like crazy. He wasnt faking it. Also he cusses..so what.  I think he fell off from the way he played sat but non the less first tourny in 2 months and its the masters I think he did great.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Tiger is a THUG fo' sho.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well for what its worth I cracked the hand bone between my right pinky and wrist in junior golf tounry when I was 19 so I can assure yall that kinda sudden stop hurts like crazy. He wasnt faking it. Also he cusses..so what.  I think he fell off from the way he played sat but non the less first tourny in 2 months and its the masters I think he did great.



The funny thing is that he says he "popped the bone back in."  If something pops in your wrist, you can't just go popping it back in and playing another 9 holes.  

He hits a terrible tee shot on 10...immediately, grabs his wrist.  Then...he hits a good tee shot on 11...nothing.  A good tee shot on 12.  Bad shot on 16...wrist.

Just humorous how he's such a pathological liar.

Reminds me of his post game interview 2 or so years ago at Augusta after he hit it in the water on 15 (when it ricocheted off the flag stick).  He said he dropped it 2 feet back and made sure he hit it the same.  What a joke...to think he was really thinking that....and it ended up costing him a couple of strokes.  What an idiot.

Like what Greg Norman had to say.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/golf/norman-feels-sorry-for-fallen-woods/ar-AAaTxIk

edit to add...about cussing.

Who cares is right...except he's an ambassador for the game of golf.  he's low class...and he proves it continuously.  Great golfer...yes.  but low class.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 13, 2015)

Haterz gonna hate..and all I see in here are haterz..nothing more.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 13, 2015)

The older guys bad mouth Tiger bec they lacked what he had in his prime..noone could touch him on the course. They are mad they were never that good. These new guys are great though dont think im discrediting them they are. Until they win 14 or more majors tiger is the best in this era. Yes Jack is still the goat though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> The older guys bad mouth Tiger bec they lacked what he had in his prime..noone could touch him on the course. They are mad they were never that good. These new guys are great though dont think im discrediting them they are. Until they win 14 or more majors tiger is the best in this era. Yes Jack is still the goat though.





And the "younger" guys that couldn't find their butt with both hands tend to continously line up and kiss his hiney, regardless of his disrespect to women, golf etc. 



I'll say it til he dies, or I do, Tiger BLOWZZZZZZZ !!


----------



## riprap (Apr 13, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> The funny thing is that he says he "popped the bone back in."  If something pops in your wrist, you can't just go popping it back in and playing another 9 holes.
> 
> He hits a terrible tee shot on 10...immediately, grabs his wrist.  Then...he hits a good tee shot on 11...nothing.  A good tee shot on 12.  Bad shot on 16...wrist.
> 
> ...



Great Post!

Zero class. 

Tired of the love fest by the media. He actually deserved some air time this week, but if he was +20 he would have gotten the same coverage. 

If he would have had a bad round Thursday he would have never made it to Friday. My wrist, back, neck, finger...


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2015)

Y'all can complain about Tiger all you want but facts are the ratings are higher when he is playing so the announcers are going to talk about him. It really is that simple.


----------



## riprap (Apr 13, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Y'all can complain about Tiger all you want but facts are the ratings are higher when he is playing so the announcers are going to talk about him. It really is that simple.



They hit a gold mine with Woods. They wanted him to win from the get go for obvious reasons. All I heard was how good of a role model he is for African-Americans and getting new people involved in the sport. Well, he's been on tour for 20yrs now all I see is the same type of players on tour from years past. Maybe it's time for the media to get behind another player who can promote the sport and quit promoting tiger who IS NOT a role model.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll say it til he dies, or I do, Tiger BLOWZZZZZZZ !!



Tiger will die first. Poor guy is falling apart.


If golf doesn't kill him, Lindsey and a 9 iron will.


----------



## tcward (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's hoping Jordan breaks all of Tigers' records! He has a great start!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2015)

Tiger is the one whogot me into golf when I was in the 7th grade and he was just starting around 97-98. Since him Ive never seen another player with his swagger his drive his intensity. I think it was the intensity that got me hooked on him. Yes spieth is great and so is rory but honestly they wont get the kids to get into the game. The guy who fist pumps screams n yells and is really into it will get kids attentions. Spieth and rory just meander through the day no real intensity or fire. Just imo also


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tiger is the one whogot me into golf when I was in the 7th grade and he was just starting around 97-98. Since him Ive never seen another player with his swagger his drive his intensity. I think it was the intensity that got me hooked on him. Yes spieth is great and so is rory but honestly they wont get the kids to get into the game. The guy who fist pumps screams n yells and is really into it will get kids attentions. Spieth and rory just meander through the day no real intensity or fire. Just imo also



And this is the exact reason that Tiger Woods is horrible for the game of golf.

Golf isn't about screaming and yelling.  Fist pump....psych yourself up, but the golf course isn't the place for throwing your hissy-fit.

As Spieth said in the post round interview, golf is about you vs the course.  You congratulate your opponent on their good shot and then you make it on top of them.

Golf doesn't need hot-shot young guys that are all about the show.  It is about teaching integrity...character...sportsmanship...discipline.  Whether someone is looking...or if you're in the woods by yourself looking for a lost ball.

Nope....golf doesn't need Tiger Woods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> And this is the exact reason that Tiger Woods is horrible for the game of golf.
> 
> Golf isn't about screaming and yelling.  Fist pump....psych yourself up, but the golf course isn't the place for throwing your hissy-fit.
> 
> ...





Nail meet hammer !!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 14, 2015)

Rory smoked him by 7 strokes on Sun and wasn't even trying.
Tiger was fun to watch but still gd this and gd that.
Needs to  grow up and be a man.
Funny when he hit in the 8th fairway on 9 Friday.
Stood there with club falling behind him- childish.
Faldo goes " the new pose"
Call me a hater- I pull for him to miss the cut every tournament.
I'll take Phil any day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Golf needs more Happy Gilmore vs Bob Barker moments..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2015)

Honestly as a fan of his I wished hed tone down his kiddy club dropping routine. But also I can say ive done it thousands of times. As far as the launguage I guess yall havnt sat court side at an nba game or field level at a football game lol. No sport is pg when it comes to language. It just so happens in golf the crowd has to be silent that there are mics all over the place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Honestly as a fan of his I wished hed tone down his kiddy club dropping routine. But also I can say ive done it thousands of times. As far as the launguage I guess yall havnt sat court side at an nba game or field level at a football game lol. No sport is pg when it comes to language. It just so happens in golf the crowd has to be silent that there are mics all over the place.





This isn't the NBA, or football, it's GOLF !!!  Tiger's a rich, classless piece 'o dung. 



My back, my wrist, my ankle, my knee, I'm just surprised his hair doesn't hurt.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> The funny thing is that he says he "popped the bone back in."  If something pops in your wrist, you can't just go popping it back in and playing another 9 holes.



Tiger can and Chuck Norris is writing him postcards wanting to be his friend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I took this pic on the second tee at the par 3 on Wednesday. Considering Lindsey Vonn is walking around on his arm, I'm guessing he doesn't much care what us bunch of hillbillies think





Lindsey ain't all that, flat chested too.  Several of us "hillbillies" have better looking wives/girlfriends and we didn't hafta buy 'em.



Okay, okay, so we did hafta buy/rent them . .


----------



## 300whispertc (Apr 14, 2015)

Tiger is a drama queen he needs to quite the PGA and join the LPGA.


----------



## jbird1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Steroids put a lot of strain on the joints.  His body would be in better shape today had stayed clean.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Honestly as a fan of his I wished hed tone down his kiddy club dropping routine. But also I can say ive done it thousands of times. As far as the launguage I guess yall havnt sat court side at an nba game or field level at a football game lol. No sport is pg when it comes to language. It just so happens in golf the crowd has to be silent that there are mics all over the place.



Wow...golf being compared to the NBA and NFL. Again....you point out the reason why Tiger is so bad for golf. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> This isn't the NBA, or football, it's GOLF !!!  Tiger's a rich, classless piece 'o dung.



Yes 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Lindsey ain't all that, flat chested too.  Several of us "hillbillies" have better looking wives/girlfriends and we didn't hafta buy 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, so we did hafta buy/rent them . .



Lol...right about that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Golf needs more Happy Gilmore vs Bob Barker moments..





That was a great movie.


Happy's fans remind me of a trip I once took to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 15, 2015)

I tell ya, I felt bad fer ol Tiger Sundy. Looked like me a golf, jus whack it an listen fer the tree or bystanders to tell ya where to start lookin fer it. Swear he looked like he needed a beer worse than any man alive while he was checkin out all the places grass don't grow.


----------



## riprap (Apr 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That was a great movie.
> 
> 
> Happy's fans remind me of a trip I once took to Tuscaloosa.



At least they bleeped out Happy's language.


----------

